# Rumors 6/16/03: Rasheed to ?



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

From Inside hoops
http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml

The Chicago tribune says...
Sources say Portland is trying to put together a package in which Gasol goes there or to Minnesota, if a third team gets involved, with perhaps a change of scenery for Rasheed Wallace or Zach Randolph." Chicago Tribune


Its apparently a subscription service so I could not read the source article...

Is that not where the journalist Sam Smith is????




OTHERS from RealGM:

Chicago Tribune Columnist Sam Smith: So let's make a deal. It's coming to that time in the NBA with the June 26 draft approaching, though firm offers are hard to find. 

Jerry West reportedly is still upset that his Memphis Grizzlies had to give up the No. 2 pick to the Detroit Pistons in that long-ago Otis Thorpe trade, and he is eager to make a major move with competition all around him improving. The Pistons, by the way, said last week they will definitely pick Serbia's Darko Milicic, so the top two picks are set: LeBron James will go No. 1 to Cleveland. Carmelo Anthony, who led Syracuse to the national title as a freshman, works out in Denver for the first time Monday. The Nuggets are listening to offers for the third pick but will probably take Anthony. 

Teams drafting below the Nuggets are interested in trading. That's where West, long-daring trader, comes in. Memphis has the No. 13 pick in the first round, and West is trying to move up, apparently because he likes French guard Mickael Pietrus. Bulls general manager John Paxson, who has the seventh pick, goes to see Pietrus this week. 

One Memphis possibility being talked about is a switch with the Miami Heat, which holds the No. 5 pick. Pat Riley doesn't want a rookie, and there is a long-discussed deal coming up again for 2001 No. 2 overall pick Stromile Swift, a shot-blocking power forward. But there's also been talk around the league the Grizzlies might be willing to part with Pau Gasol in a larger package. 

Sources say Portland is trying to put together a package in which Gasol goes there or to Minnesota, if a third team gets involved, with perhaps a change of scenery for Rasheed Wallace or Zach Randolph


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting, Gasol would be a neat player to have, but what else is coming with him for Rasheed? There is going to have to be a lot more coming from Memphis in that deal. I think that a lot of Big men a coming in that deal.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Wright might be nice too...

He is big, and can be a role player... he is no all-star, but he is not all that bad

But yes, Gasol might be interesting to have. How is his defense?


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I saw Gasol play a few times on league pass last year. I like him and think he could be very good. His defense isn't that great, but that is typical for a young euro player who needs more coaching. I would like to get him. In one of the games he seemed to get upset and fired up and was very aggressive.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

I wouldn't be up for that. I would much rather have Wallace then Gasol thank you very much. Wallace can score like Gasol but there is one major difference...defense. I don't think Sheed's defense gets nearly enough credit that it deserves. He is long and athletic which enables him to defend the top PF's in the game. Portland relies on it's athleticism and defense to win games. I would rather have Portland get a real center or a good jump shooter.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

This rumor makes no sense, why would memphis want Rasheed , they would want zbo , but i wouldnt trade sheed or zbo for nobody on the griz team , Sam smith is just starting rumors , I could see wally for memphis for gasol tho .


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

"Either there, or Minnesota" I hope it's not a 3-way in which we get Wally World :no:


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yes this is Sam Smith rumors. He has turned into a 2nd version of Peter Vecey. Most of his trades are made up trades that he makes up. He gets payed to write what he wants, so he just makes up trade rumors that he thinks makes sense.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh my fault. I thought it was the other Sam Smith. I don't know anything about this Sam Smith. But I hope the rumors are true.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Please... no Wally world in Portland

I still have not read any of what the deal was suppose to be...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> I wouldn't be up for that. I would much rather have Wallace then Gasol thank you very much. Wallace can score like Gasol but there is one major difference...defense. I don't think Sheed's defense gets nearly enough credit that it deserves. He is long and athletic which enables him to defend the top PF's in the game. Portland relies on it's athleticism and defense to win games. I would rather have Portland get a real center or a good jump shooter.


FINALLY someone appreciates Sheed's Defense!:yes:


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> FINALLY someone appreciates Sheed's Defense!:yes:


Is there people who don't think Sheed plays great D? I am not a Sheed fan, but think he plays great defense.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think Gasol has alot more value then Wally World, and I doubt West makes a trade for the sake of making a trade.

-Petey


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

I think most Blazer fan's know Sheed can play defense. It appears most Sheed haters just dwell on his attitude, minor off-court problems and his lack of leadership. Shipping Sheed off just because is a joke in my book. There would be a huge void to fill against the stud PF's in the NBA...ala Garnett, Duncan, Nowitzki, etc. Portland would get dominated by those guys without Sheed. I wouldn't want to see Sheed get dealt for a Gasol and some unproven draft pick. Portland would be going backwards fast. Paul Allen wants to win now and not 4 or 5 years from now. I have a hard time thinking he wants to totally rebuild and take some bad years.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> This rumor makes no sense, why would memphis want Rasheed , they would want zbo , but i wouldnt trade sheed or zbo for nobody on the griz team , Sam smith is just starting rumors , I could see wally for memphis for gasol tho .


Contract that goes bye bye at the end of the season. I think it would be a one year deal in Memphis before he went home to Philly! If it happens.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

What is Pau...PF,SF, or C?

I remember last summer, Memphis was looking for a low post beast to play along side Pau. I think Zach Randolph w/Pau Gasol would make a great,young front court.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> What is Pau...PF,SF, or C?
> 
> I remember last summer, Memphis was looking for a low post beast to play along side Pau. I think Zach Randolph w/Pau Gasol would make a great,young front court.


If he cam to Portland I would see him as a SF that could play a little PF. He would give Portland the start of a very young and talented front court, then they would need to get a young center.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I think Gasol is about as close to a pure 4 as it gets. He has a limited perimeter game (which limits his ability to play the 3) and he doesn't have the bulk (or skills to compensate for his lack thereof) to guard people at the 5 spot.

It seems to me that if Memphis thought Gasol could play anything other than the 4, they would not have traded Drew Gooden (who is also a pure 4, seeing his failure to adapt to the 3 spot with the Grizzlies and his very good play at the Orlando power forward spot).

MAYBE Pau will continue to develop his outside shooting, or maybe he'll bulk up enough to play the 5, but I don't know...

I like Gasol, but he's a step down from Wallace and there's no guarantee he'll ever be as good as Rasheed is now.

Ed O.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

A trade with the Grizz would have to be something like Sheed for Gasol,L.Wright,& W.Person.Vancouver would have to really want to get their cap down for next year.What's next years free agent crop looking like? Maybe Jerry West has his eye on something?

It could make sense or it could just be a crazy Sam Smith rumor.
Maybe Sam Smith "is" just trying to out-stupid Vecsey. :no:


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

> originally posted by *blazerbraindamage*:
> "A trade with the Grizz would have to be something like Sheed for Gasol,L.Wright,& W.Person.Vancouver would have to really want to get their cap down for next year.
> 
> *What's next years free agent crop looking like? Maybe Jerry West has his eye on something?*
> ...


^ SO does anyone have any thoughts on this or *does anyone know anything about next years free agent list ?*


And here's another trade to chew on too:

*Damon and Zach for Brad Miller,Austin Croshere and Fred Jones*

There's ways for us to get some decent center help in here and get rid of our headaches while adding some shooting and *still* have Ruben Patterson and Bonzi and whoever else (DA?) for trade bait *PLUS* our *MLE* !!!!

Anybody like any of these possibilities?

P.S. --How hard is it to trade Bonzi and what's Jay Williams make?


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

Oh yeah, and sign Payton and draft Ridnour !

(and we'd still have Davis)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Gasol is a pure 4. 
1" taller than Sheed but 3 lbs lighter.

Would you trade Zach and Bonzi for Gasol and Battier?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Gasol is a pure 4.
> 1" taller than Sheed but 3 lbs lighter.
> 
> Would you trade Zach and Bonzi for Gasol and Battier?


Yes, yes, and yes. 

Payton, Daniels
Anderson, Battier
Pippen, Patterson, Woods
Gasol, Davis
Wallace, Davis, BoomBoom

Battier and Pippen can change spots if you like that better... Overall, I like it.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I would like to get Gasol. We would need to get some good assistant coaching to help him become a better defensive player, but he is already good offensively. I would like to get excited about this possibly being true, but Sam Smith isn't very accurate.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

Bonzi & Zach = :no: (Trade ID number 1079719)


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

From your trade above (The hyperlink does not work, so I pasted it in)


Memphis trades: PF Pau Gasol (19.0 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes) 
SF Shane Battier (9.7 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 30.6 minutes) 
Memphis receives: SG Bonzi Wells (15.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 32.0 minutes) 
PF Zach Randolph (8.4 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 16.9 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -5.1 ppg, -3.4 rpg, and -0.4 apg. 

Portland trades: SG Bonzi Wells (15.2 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 3.3 apg in 32.0 minutes) 
PF Zach Randolph (8.4 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 16.9 minutes) 
Portland receives: PF Pau Gasol (19.0 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 2.8 apg in 82 games) 
SF Shane Battier (9.7 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 78 games) 
Change in team outlook: +5.1 ppg, +3.4 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 

TRADE DECLINED

There were BYC players involved in this trade, so this trade is subject to the BYC provisions of the CBA. Due to Memphis and Portland being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Memphis and Portland had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did not happen here (neither met the condition). This trade does not satisfy the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Rasheed makes like 8x what Gasol makes. So the Griz would have to sign Gasol to the max, and ship him and a player like Jason Williams out to get Rasheed.

How about Rasheed and Patterson for Gasol, Williams + cap filler?


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

> originally posted by *blazerbraindamage*:
> 
> "A trade with the Grizz would have to be something like Sheed for Gasol,L.Wright,& W.Person.Vancouver would have to really want to get their cap down for next year.
> 
> ...



Sheed for Gasol,L.Wright,& W.Person --> Trade ID number 1079762

Damon & Zach for B.Miller,Croshere & Fred Jones -> Trade ID number 1079766

realgm.com 



outgoing FA's :

Antonio Daniels Portland Free Agent 
Chris Dudley Portland Free Agent 
Scottie Pippen Portland Free Agent 
Charles Smith Portland Free Agent 


SO  ?


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

bump (see previous post)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> From your trade above (The hyperlink does not work, so I pasted it in)
> 
> 
> ...


Do the deal after Bonzi's BYC expires, tehn we look at
Bonzi ($7mil)
Zach ($1.17mil)
$8.17mil
for 

Gasol($3.4mil)
Battier($2.5 mil)
Cezary Trebansky($1.6mil)
$7.5


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I'd much rather trade Wallace than Randolph. What's the point of rebuilding when you trade all your young talent? 'Sheed has to go


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

But you asre adding yuoung talent


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

If Paul Allen wants to change the image of the team, wouldn't it start with the biggest problem in Rasheed Wallace?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd do ZR + Bonzi for Gasol + Battier (plus picks and filler as needed either way).

I'm a huge Bonzi fan, and Wells is significantly more valuable than Shane, but we'd be clearing up the 2 spot and getting a decent 3 in Battier. And the difference between the other two main players is significant enough to make it worth Portland's while.

Gasol is bigger and better than ZR, and I think that he and Rasheed would be an interesting match whether Rasheed's playing the 3 or the 5.

I don't believe that the Grizzlies will be willing to move Gasol after moving Gooden so recently, though.

Ed O.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O, I like Gasol a lot, but I think Zach has a whole lot of potential to be a top caliber power forward in the west. He showed glimpses this year of what he's going to be in the next 1-2 years. In my eyes, Randolph is the last player Portland should trade. Trade Sheed and DA for Gasol, Battier and Wright... If possible of course, I don't know a whole lot about cap and CBA.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

LMAO Is Ed O even a Blazers fan with that trade? You should change your avatar to a Memphis Grizzlies one cuz that trade is worse than just terrible, its unexplainable. Do you not remember what Randolph did to the frontline of the Grizzlies last season including Gasol and Stromile Swift? Both of which have a significant height advantage. Gasol will be good but not great, honestly Id rather do the Bosh trade, Bosh will be better. Only thing Id like from the Grizz is STromile Swift or their picks. Swift is gonna be real good, Whitsitt almost had Swift here for Daniels plus a 1st round pick but it didnt happen cuz we were on a roll. Swift is underrated and he's a monster shot blocker, get him over to play center for us.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> LMAO Is Ed O even a Blazers fan with that trade? You should change your avatar to a Memphis Grizzlies one cuz that trade is worse than just terrible, its unexplainable.


Really? I don't see that. Here's how I break it out:

Wells > Battier

Gasol > Randolph

DA could stay as the starter at the 2, and Gasol could play the 4, with Wallace either sliding to the 3 (with Dale Davis at the 5) or Battier could play the 3 (with Wallace at the 5).



> Do you not remember what Randolph did to the frontline of the Grizzlies last season including Gasol and Stromile Swift? Both of which have a significant height advantage.


Swift and ZR are the same height. I don't know how that's a "significant height advantage". And to determine a player's value on a single game is foolhardy and unwise, IMO.



> Gasol will be good but not great, honestly Id rather do the Bosh trade, Bosh will be better.


Gasol is ALREADY good. He's only a year older than ZR, and I don't see why he wouldn't improve significantly since he's only 22. It's possible he will never be great, but he's a better bet than ZR.

Bosh might be better. But the odds are he won't be.



> Only thing Id like from the Grizz is STromile Swift or their picks. Swift is gonna be real good, Whitsitt almost had Swift here for Daniels plus a 1st round pick but it didnt happen cuz we were on a roll. Swift is underrated and he's a monster shot blocker, get him over to play center for us.


Swift is a weak center candidate. He's only 6'9", and while he's an excellent shot blocker, he took a step backwards in his second season and I've read from multiple sources that he's dumb as a stump. Normally I don't give too much credence to those reports, but they seem more forceful than most of them so there might be something to it.

Gasol is younger than Swift and has been in the NBA one fewer year than Swift. But he's played SIGNIFICANTLY more than Swift... 161 starts in 2 years for Pau to 46 in three years for Swift... why? Because Gasol is a lot better.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> Ed O, I like Gasol a lot, but I think Zach has a whole lot of potential to be a top caliber power forward in the west. He showed glimpses this year of what he's going to be in the next 1-2 years. In my eyes, Randolph is the last player Portland should trade. Trade Sheed and DA for Gasol, Battier and Wright... If possible of course, I don't know a whole lot about cap and CBA.


In his two year career, Gasol has put up 18.3/8.8 numbers with 1.9 blocks per game and 51.4% shooting in his first two years in the league. 

I won't bother to pull up ZR's numbers, because he hasn't been able to get on the court for like 36 minutes a game (like Pau) but ZR can only HOPE to put up numbers like those if he gets a starting gig... and he'll NEVER block almost 2 shots a game.

Rasheed is currently better than ZR and Gasol, and Gasol is currently better than ZR (and only a year younger). It's a slam-dunk trade IMO. Moving Wallace to get what you can get more cheaply just isn't a wise move.

You might be right that ZR will be better than Gasol some day, but he's got a lot of ground to make up and he doesn't have the physical tools that Gasol has.

Ed O.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Really? I don't see that. Here's how I break it out:
> ...


Ed O we all know Gasol is better than Swift and is obviously more valuable but I think Swift can be had for a cheap price and he's a great shot blocker. I didn't mean to say he was taller than Zack but he does play like he's taller, he's much more athletic and is much more above the rim. During this off season Ive been wanting to trade Bonzi but for some reason I believe Bonzi is gonna have his best season next season, even more if Sheed is gone. I wouldn't trade Randolph for Gasol straight up, what makes Gasol so good? His offense, but when you compare him to Zack, Zack is much more advanced offensively than Gasol. Defensively its a wash, I think Randolph would gather more rebounds of he got the same minutes. Gasol plays on a crappy team and gets good stats, he dropped off in his second season as well. I wouldn't do this trade, Gasol doesn't do it for me, the good thing about him is his offense but when compared to Zack its nothing great. Id take Bosh over Gasol, Bosh is a shot blocker and he already weighs more than Gasol and Bosh just gained 15 pounds recently, he is a better prospect, if I can do DA for Swift and fillers I would. I think Swift is capable of playing center despite his height.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sambonius</b>!
> I wouldn't trade Randolph for Gasol straight up, what makes Gasol so good? His offense, but when you compare him to Zack, Zack is much more advanced offensively than Gasol. Defensively its a wash, I think Randolph would gather more rebounds of he got the same minutes. Gasol plays on a crappy team and gets good stats, he dropped off in his second season as well. I wouldn't do this trade, Gasol doesn't do it for me, the good thing about him is his offense but when compared to Zack its nothing great. Id take Bosh over Gasol, Bosh is a shot blocker and he already weighs more than Gasol and Bosh just gained 15 pounds recently, he is a better prospect, if I can do DA for Swift and fillers I would. I think Swift is capable of playing center despite his height.


You're dramatically undervaluing Gasol. Gasol is a player that's averaged almost 19 points a game and 9 rebounds a game. All before age 23. I don't know that many players have done that in NBA lately.

Also, I'd like to know why you say Gasol had a "dropoff" in production his second year. In fact, he scored more and held steady in every other category. He also was the defending RoTY, which made him the target of every defense he faced on a nightly basis.

Gasol is still a stick, but to say that he's on par defensively with ZR is a joke, IMO. Gasol is a WAY better shot-blocker and his length allows him to hold his own defensively in spite of his inexperience.

Bosh is NOT a better prospect than Gasol from anything I've read. Your opinion might be that he is, but I don't see anything that suports that except that he's younger. Gasol's already a borderline all-star at age 22.

Ed O.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Maybe I am undervaluing Gasol but IMO Randolph is on his way to being better and if given the same minutes Randolph would produce more. Look what Zack did in the playoffs and he didn't even shoot much, Gasol was the main vocal point of the Grizzlies' offense, he's their main man. Gasol doesn't do anything on this team that isn't already here, he isn't a star and I dont think he ever will be. Randolph shoots at a much higher % than Gasol does is a more consistant player. The Blazers need to focus on getting a PG and clearing out some of these guys to have defined roles on this team. Randolph should not go, Sheed maybe but is Gasol really gonna defend Duncan or KG well? Nah I don't think so, I still think the Blazers have enough to move up to get Mello Anthony and if not Id still love to get Chris Bosh, if the dude was coming out of high school everyone would be on his nuts, he's only 19 years old and he's a very intelligent dude. He can already shoot quite well and already knows what he must do to compete at the NBA level.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*How do you figure that*

Zach isn't a much better shooter then Gasol, but lets give both players a break here people. They both shoot over 50% which in its own right deserves merit. They are both excellent players. Here is the way I think about it.

1. Rasheed Wallace has always been one of those guys that is "gifted", but who will NEVER take advantage of his gifts to carry a team to the promised land. After his first few years where he played mostly on the post and shot a very high percentage, he has gone to the outside game, his shooting percentage dropped to a crappy 45%, and if I remember right, he came into camp last season out of shape. In my mind, he has topped out, and is probably on his way down the back side of his career. He reminds me a lot of Sam Perkins, who early in his career played in the post, and near the end played mostly outside. The main thing to see, is that he is not worthy of carrying a team, and I don't think that anything, can get him to play at his highest level. Move him if you can get the right deal, but just don't move him to move him.

2. Zach Randolph showed some signs of coming on last year, and may indeed be a very good player. He does two things very well. He shoots a very high percentage, and he rebounds very aggressively which leads to lot of easy buckets. This also causes foul trouble for opponents. People talk of him only being 6'9" tall. But I remind you, that Karl Malone, the 2nd leading scorer in NBA history and a legend at the PF spot, is 6'9" tall as well. Height is not everything. Would you turn down a 6'6" Charles Barkley in his prime? I don't think so. 

3. Pau Gasol already puts up better numbers then Rasheed Wallace does, or ever has. Period. The only thing not going for him is defense. He is a smart player, he doesn't get into trouble on or off the court, and he is fairly young. He rebounds pretty well. 

There is one possibility as well, that if you are playing taller PF in the league, if you had Zach and Pau on the front line, you could switch on defense to match up better. 

Either way, if you had a chance to trade Wallace, or Zach for Pau, I would pull the trigger. The only thing holding me back would be:

Jerry West being the manager for Memphis. He has an eye for talent that is for sure. Be wary of any time he wants one of your players. Especially a guy who just recently played well.


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

I wouldn't trade Zach at all unless I had to "SACRIFICE" him to get rid of Damon.But it'd have to be a good deal.

My earlier proposal of Damon and Zach for Brad Miller,Croshere and Freddy Jones I'd strongly consider just because I'd really like a Damon-less team,alot!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Actually guys, I read that Dickerson was involved in this deal (to make salaries match) and it was speculated that he would retire.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Edo, Gasol is good, but his scoring average isn't a good comparision to Zach's because he gets many more minutes and he plays for the GRIZZLIES. Zach would easily put up 20 ppg on a bad team, EASILY. Even Damon Crapmire averaged 20pts on a bad team.

I would LOVE to get Gasol, but not at the expense of another great young player. How would that be progress? I'd ship Rasheed's A out in a second to get gasol.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Gasol is a pure 4.
> 1" taller than Sheed but 3 lbs lighter.


not so fast. I sat courtside at the Memphis game this year and I don't care what the stat sheet says, there is no way in hell that Gasol is 1" taller than SHeed. If anything Sheed is 1" taller than Gasol.

do you realize Sheed is 7'0 tall? He is. 

oh by the way he abused Gasol for about 35 pts.


having said that I think Gasol has a lot of upside and if we have to get rid of Sheed, then Gasol certainly wouldn't be a horrible price to pay. he's just not as good as Sheed and might not ever be.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> not so fast. I sat courtside at the Memphis game this year and I don't care what the stat sheet says, there is no way in hell that Gasol is 1" taller than SHeed. If anything Sheed is 1" taller than Gasol.
> 
> ...


Good post. But get your facts straight... Wallace scored *38* against the Grizz on the January 15th game. 

 j/k, of course.

Rasheed went 16-20 from the floor, outrebounded Gasol 10 to 6 and blocked 2 shots to Pau's zero.

It was, btw, the most that any Blazer scored in a game until Wells got 46 against the Mavs in the playoffs (Wells scored 37 against Detroit).

Of course, it WAS only one game, but it's interesting that the best (or second-best) Blazers performance of the year came against Gasol. ZR had an excellent 31 point, 20 rebound performance later in the year against the Grizz but he needed 25 shots to get there and the Blazers lost.

Ed O.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

The one thing Gasol and Wallace have in common, they have HUGE wingspans!


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

my own personal scouting report from that game:

Gasol: not the best footspeed or lateral quickness. Crafty offensive player able to get shot off in any fashion. Lacks physicality and strength in post. Defensive post technique very soft. Can score in bursts and take over game offensively for his team. 

Conclusion--- Tremendously gifted offensive player with very limited defensive skills. Defensive abilities will continue to be limited in NBA without extensive muscle mass gain and overall body mass increase due to age and aggressive weight training program.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

As far as deals go, this is one of the better ones for Sheed. Gasol, the #13 and filler for Sheed? That is a good package IMO, a young proven player in Gasol, a good draft pick at #13, and whatever else comes along, be it L.Wright or W.Person or both. It is better than the TOR & MIL deals IMO. IF we could pry the #3 from DEN, I would go there first, but as that seems unlikely, this is the next best thing I have heard so far.

Gasol is not as good as Sheed is now, he is close offensively IMO, and far away defensively. This could cause problems as Zach is not great defensively himself. However, Gasol is young (23), & has room to improve in all areas. Sheed is 29, I don't see any significant improvement coming from him, and 4-5 years from now, I think Gasol has very good potential to be an even better player than he is now, and Sheed will be on the downside of his career (Gasol will be in his prime), that is something to consider. Also, the #13 could net us a good player as well, or allow us to trade up in the draft, using #13, #23 (if we keep it), ane possibly players. Wesley Person if he was included in the deal could be a good shooter off of the bench and Wright would provide some depth at PF\C. 

Hey if we could get KG like Ed proposed I would jump all over that, I just don't see MIN letting KG go, not now anyway.


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

for some odd reason, a bigger and bigger part of me wants to keep sheed next year and let him play his butt off because its a contract year for him. He's due to put up huge numbers, then fade back into an underachiever for whatever chump team signs him as a FA in 2004.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Problem is Tommy, there is no gaurantee he will do that. Actually, I would infer that Sheed IS NOT the type of player to do that. He plays the way he plays, when he gets pissed, HE PLAYS REAL GOOD. But most nights, you just never know what you are going to get performance wise, he could light you up for 38, or put up a "phantom like" 8. That is what makes him such a frustrating player. Anyways, I don't think Sheed is the type of guy, who would suddenly "up" his performance b\c he is in a contract year. So that IMO, is not a good reason for keeping him around.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm totally with you, Kmurph -- I have trouble believing 'Sheed would break his stance of "just ballin' " out of a desire for more loot. That said, while he can float on offense, I still think he brings it more often than not on defense. I'd love to have him here as the team's second best player, ideally with the first and third or fourth best being colorful interviews (think Charles Barkley) such that the media would simply not bother going to 'Sheed after games. If sending Wallace out brings us back someone like KG then I'm all for it. If not...I dunno but I'd be inclined to lean away for now. Let the PR face lift begin with other players. There're certainly plenty to choose from.


----------



## lazlo (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tommyboy</b>!
> 
> 
> not so fast. I sat courtside at the Memphis game this year and I don't care what the stat sheet says, there is no way in hell that Gasol is 1" taller than SHeed. If anything Sheed is 1" taller than Gasol.
> ...


Before I comment on this quote, I have got to say it has been a very interesting discussion this whole thread. It has been a good example of respect together with great reasoning.

Having said this, I am going to give you EXACT data on Gasol's height and wingspan.

As you know, Gasol is officially listed 7'0". When most of the NBA players get "extra inches" when listed, in Gasol's case, he has given away those inches.

The real height of Gasol ON BARE FEET is 7'1" (how am I so sure? Because of the official measurements on bare feet when he was playing in F.C. Barcelona, he stood at 2.155 metres. Just make the conversion.). Why do they list him at 7'0"? Beats me. If you pay close attention, when he plays against other players listed 7'0" he is always clearly taller. When he stands next to L. Wright (officially 6'11") he is more than half a head taller. And you are saying Sheed is taller than Gasol?

With regards to his wingspan, it reaches 7'6 1/2", which is not bad.

Concerning a possible trade and my view on the different players, I would say Sheed has more talent than Gasol, but he just is not capable of getting the most of it. As for Gasol, he is very talented as well, he is hungry and would be a better compliment to Randolph (who I don't think is really taller than 6'8", by the way) than to Sheed.

What do I think will happen? J West is not shipping Gasol out.

Cheers to all of you.


----------

